# Meet Izzy



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

She's 17 weeks old and has been with us a week. Already she is house trained and sits on command.
Izzy is from a working kennel and will retrieve a tennis ball to hand every time. She's a little star.
She likes to make things with bits of newspaper and cardboard in her spare time.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw welcome Izzy she is a beauty.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Izzy you are sooooo cute


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*Izzy*

Gorgeous 

We also have a dobermann who does origami !!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Oh Izzy, you are beautiful! Keep practising with the craft work :wink: 

-H


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw hello Izzy you are so lovely! We have a sossy who likes to decorate skirting boards she does the stripping bit but then forgets the varnish! 

Actually she's not done it lately she has moved on to the magazine holder - well it got in her way - we think!

More pics please.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Izzy*

Welcome Izzy  
I see she has perfected that " butter wouldn't melt in my mouth " look already :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Izzy says thankyou for all the nice comments  
I'm finding having a pup a bit less relaxing than having an old dog :lol: but Izzy does make me laugh with her antics. It's difficult to get decent photos of her as she's usually too busy. 
Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Izzy is 20 weeks old now and growing fast. Here she is practising her sit/stay. 









Sitting is easy, staying is not   
Lesley


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

She is just beautiful!!! 

Hilary


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

She is just beautiful!!! 

Hilary


----------

